# 21 days--on your marks, get set, go!



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes I'm starting yet another journal.  I want to document all of my information because I started the detox/weight loss program again this morning.

As you guys may recall, I told you a couple of weeks ago that this was going to be filmed and aired on one of our local news channels.  I will find out probably today when it is going to air.  It is going to be a three-part series, one we film today for the "beginning" of the program.  One we'll film in the "middle" of the program.  And then the last one we'll film for the "reveal" of the program.

I'm trying to schedule to get my blood work done tomorrow morning.  

I've gained a few pounds back so here is where I'm starting:

Weight: 124
Waist: 30
Hips: 35-ish
Chest: 36

I'll try to get pictures maybe tonight.

Workout this morning was 15 minutes on the stair master and 20 minutes on the treadmill (both w/ intermittant(sp?) sprints)

You've all heard me talk about this program, so you all probably know how it goes.  I won't preach or sell here so if you're interested in learning about the details, please pm or email me.

Thanks -- 21 days and counting 
On your marks, Get set, Go!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2006)

go!  Good luck with the program sweetie. 
morning couSON!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you darlin'....I'm so excited to see where I end up.  I'm going to work extra, extra hard!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank Trips!  Well, the filming is done.  It went really well.  We filmed a lot!  Now, I'm not sure how much of it is going to end up on the actual show because they did a lot of filming of me and the guy who puts people on this program, as well as a couple of other people.  

We'll see how it goes!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

good luck! Here's to you being the biggest...loser.
(gawd, I hate the sound of that...but I hope your weight loss is the most!)
so.....I'm gonna have another famous friend! WAHOO! If u lookat my friends on my space. Kaui, she is on her way. She was on: Making the Band, and I think she said she just finished another pilot for some other show.
So, good luck with this! Hey...you could get picked up by Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig...national TV commercials....oohhh....the new Bowflex hottie! Think BIG!


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

Goodluck Fitgirl. Show us what you can do.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Day 2 -- all is going okay.  

I think the hardest part of it is actually preparing and making sure you have all of the foods you might need for the next day.  Because you only get fruits and veggies and protein shakes for the first 10 days, you really have to pack your foods and take them with you, because you will get hungry.

Did not get up and workout this morning.  Fall has definitely hit Dallas and it was so windy last night I kept waking up...but I brought my gear with me and I will go workout at lunch today.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey...you could get picked up by Weight Watchers, Jenny Craig...national TV commercials....oohhh....the new Bowflex hottie! Think BIG!



Uhhhh ... I don't think so.  Women who make it there actually have weight that they NEED to lose ... our resident Texan sweetie weights in at a buck 24 ... and that's probably soaking _wet_ ...... he he ... I said wet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, wet and naked


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah, wet and naked


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah, wet and naked



Works for me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe in the "after" pictures...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Good luck Tammy, this diet/program sounds very interesting. It's what you did before right? I'm rooooooting for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey Rocco....My favorite slip-n-slide came to see me!!!!

Yes, it's the same one I did a few months ago.  I'm really putting a lot of effort into it this time, not that I didn't the first time around, but you know what I mean.  I really want to lose at least 10 pounds...more would be better as I would ultimately like to get down to about 105.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright....what happened to the edit button???  

I was going to add to today, but I'll just do it here:
Workout was good, just 20 minutes on the treadmill, then light weights and a light jog.
Lunch was a large salad and 1/2 sweet potato


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 20, 2006)

Day 3 - all is going well!  Boy was I looking forward to my protein shake this morning after my workout.

Workout was 20 minutes on stairmill and then legs, just light on the weights and heavy on the reps.  

I'm having my green tea now and will probably have an apple in a bit.

I slept so well last night.  The first time I've slept through the night in a long time.  This is one of the benefits of the program and boy, it truly is.  I was really tired early too - ended up going to sleep about 10:30 rather than my usual 11:00.

Hope all is well with everyone! Oh, by the way, I will weight in tomorrow.

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!*


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2006)

morning couSON ... 

tick tick tick ... I'm waiting patiently for my story.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I would ultimately like to get down to about 105.


hhmm....I  could easily bench you with just one hand....of course...hand/finger placement....could be a little....delicate...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Alright....what happened to the edit button???
> 
> I was going to add to today, but I'll just do it here:
> Workout was good, just 20 minutes on the treadmill, then light weights and a light jog.
> Lunch was a large salad and 1/2 sweet potato


protein?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 22, 2006)

Good luck Tammy.  I honestly don't think I could do that diet.  I give you lots of credit for doing it.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

heya Fitty...good luck on the new plan!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!  I'm so glad to see you here Dev.  I'm almost done with your scarves and will mail them to you probably later this week.

Burner -- don't ask about my protein honey...the diet is not the normal/conventional quote/unquote diet!!!  Remember, I only get fruits, veggies and protein shakes for the first 10 days.  So, I am having my protein, in the form of 2 protein shakes per day.

Today is Day 6 and I had my blood work done this morning.  I'll get the results later so I'll let you all know what happens.

Having a cup of hot green tea now and will have some fruit later and have some veggies later too.  Will probably have a salad and sweet potato this afternoon for lunch!

Hope you're all having a great day!  BBL


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Sister Fitty, Best Wishes on the new routine my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww, thanks for stoppin by San Diego...uh...I mean Sir Arch    Sometimes I crack me up!

I'm noticing today also that my energy level is up.  I was feeling kinda icky this morning, but it's going away and  I'm off to go do a little more cardio and sit in the sauna for a while.

See you all tomorrow!  Hope you all have a great evening.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes I'm back.  No rush on the scarves, they are Christmas presents    However, I will say that I'm freezing my ass off here.  Hell we even had snow flurries today  Doesn't Mother Nature know this is not December, but October  Hope it is warmer your way.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

I know something that will warm you up real quick.....

Hiya Tam! I think I'd starve and die on your program...good luck w/ it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2006)

You will not starve and die!!!  You can actually eat all the fruits and veggies you want!  And trust me, I'm eating about every 2 hours.  The shakes really help to keep you full.  And of course, the more water you drink, the better off you are!

Day 7 today -- I worked out twice yesterday and will workout twice today.  I've also been using the sauna a couple of times and will continue to use that probably everyday.  I'm really liking the sauna.  I noticed today that my skin is back to that silky smooth feeling that I remembered with the last round.
Will detail more later....gotta go get my green tea. It's cold here


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

I dunno...I eat an apple, and I think it makes me more hungry....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2006)

Day 8 -- Weight 119, that's 5 pounds down!  It should start coming off more and more now.

Workout this morning was good.  Shoulders and cardio
Protein shake on the way to work and now I'm off to get my green tea.
More later....
Hope everyone is doing great today!  
Happy Hump Day


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey lady! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2006)

Day 9 -- all is going well!!!

I've been working out twice/day about 2-3 days/week, so needless to say, yesterday was a two-a-day'er and I was so tired this morning, I did not get up to go workout.  I'm planning to go this afternoon at work and maybe at lunch today too, just depends because I may have to go to an interview today....not sure though as I need to call this guy in about an hour just to see what his schedule is like. 

Wish me luck and pray for me.  If this is meant to be, it will be done.

OK, BBL, got some stuff to do.

Oh, PS -- next weigh in is going to be Saturday morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2006)

and then pictures?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, pictures may come soon


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 26, 2006)

wahoo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 27, 2006)

Day 10 today -- I feel so good!!!

My size 4 pants today are really loose    Weigh in isn't until tomorrow, but I'm feeling like I've lost some inches and probably (hopefully) 1 or 2 more pounds!!

So, how is everyone's Friday?  Mine is pretty good.  I really wasn't into my workout this morning, but I did it anyway.  40 minutes cardio.  15 minutes on the treadmill, 15 minutes on the stepmill and 10 minutes on the elliptical.
Then I got into the sauna for a few minutes.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fitty???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yes, pictures may come soon


   

HiTam! Hope ya had a great weekend! Glad to hear you are doing so good on this!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2006)

Day 13 -- It's good to be the king!  I'm sitting at 117 now and I've lost 1 inch off of my waist and 1 inch off of my hips!

I feel so good and I'm looking really slim right now.  I will try to take a pic in a bit.  Nothing silly, but I'm in all brown today and lookin' pretty hot, if I do say so myself...  

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.  What's everyone's plan for Halloween?  Any parties?

BBL, gotta go get some fruit or something to munch on!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on the progress Sister Fitty!!! Please don't be mad, I haven't mailed them off to you yet, I know I'm horrible!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2006)

yes, you get 20 licks with a wet noodle!!!  LOL

No rush dear....whenever you get a chance.  

Oh, and if you're done with my Your Best Life Now, could you send that back too?

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I feel so good and I'm looking really slim right now. I will try to take a pic in a bit. Nothing silly, but I'm in all brown today and lookin' pretty hot, if I do say so myself...


uhm....<ahem!> I could use a pick me up.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Was great hearing your voice this morning! 
Oh...to everybody else who hasn't heard this lady speak yet..she has the voice of an angel....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2006)

You are too sweet Mikey!  Right now, I have a little bit of a scratchy voice, so it's probably more Demi Moore than angel....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.  What's everyone's plan for Halloween?  Any parties?



We went to the strippers and the missus was dressed up as little bo peep.  

Needless to say, she was the "BIG SHOW".  The DJs got her on stage with the dancers ... and had we stuck around, she would have won the prize for best costume ... but we promised our neighbours we would come back to their house for a bday party - which ended bad (the hosting couple got into an arguement - too much alcohol was had  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2006)

Eeeek  couSON....sorry about that!!!

Day 14 today--all is going well.  I didn't workout this morning, but that's okay, I plan to workout after work.  I have so much to get done though, I really should've called in sick this morning!  Oh well....I'm not going to be here on Friday, going out of town for a long weekend!

I'm doing really, really good on the program still.  Eating very well -- I haven't cheated once!  I'm so proud of myself!   
I hope that I will have lost another pound or two by the end of the week.  I will keep you all posted!

Hope everyone is having a great Halloween!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been constantly hungry today!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

see! And you said _*I* _wouldn't starve! 

Demi Moore? She's pretty hot.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Trips!!!!   I just pissed my pants!













no not really!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mornin' couSON!!!!  

Day 15 - All is well.  I was down another pound today.  That puts me at 116 now.  I'm so excited about how this diet is going this time.  It's a little different this time actually.

OK, who got a pumpkin splattered on their street last night???  There were two on mine!  

Hope everyone is well today.  Can you all believe it's November already???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

We had some kids kick one of our pumpkin lights, does that count?  I heard them at the door ... the dogs were barking at them and I heard one of them say "shut up you dumb dogs".  I opened the door and said "because of your dog comment, you won't be getting anything here"  I went back to watch TV and the missus came home shortly after and saw that one of the lights was broken.  Uhhhh ... kids with no manners, always a treat.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

116 ... and your goal is still 105??  You'll be nothing more than a paper weight at that weight.    We want you to keep your curves for the pics


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, the curves will definitely stick around....I promise


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yes I'm starting yet another journal.  I want to document all of my information because I started the detox/weight loss program again this morning.
> 
> As you guys may recall, I told you a couple of weeks ago that this was going to be filmed and aired on one of our local news channels.  I will find out probably today when it is going to air.  It is going to be a three-part series, one we film today for the "beginning" of the program.  One we'll film in the "middle" of the program.  And then the last one we'll film for the "reveal" of the program.
> 
> ...




Details details!  What is all this about?

Oh, and how have you been?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi TP baby....where you been?????

The detox/weight loss program is wonderful!  I love all of the benefits from it and the weight loss is a really great bonus!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

I have been *around*. 

Now that I am allowed to post uncensored, I'll probably even be around some more.  Glad you are doing so well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

oh..well...ho-lee-shit! Look who it is! Long time, sir!


hiya Tam! happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## Mista (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice to see your making progress!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh..well...ho-lee-shit! Look who it is! Long time, sir!
> 
> 
> hiya Tam! happy Hump Day to you!




Yo yo Burns.


----------



## WBM (Nov 1, 2006)

Just saying hello to a fellow Texan.

 

Make sure TP behaves in here...I'm certain that you know that he likes to get out of hand.

Nice job on the detox.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

I always behave.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi WB!   

Yes, I know TP likes to misbehave, but he gets a crackin' so don't worry -- I got his number!  

Thanks for the congrats!  I hope to lose a little more than 3 or 4 pounds by the time the program is over next week.  We filmed again this morning for the follow up - it's going to air on November 21st on our local Channel 4.  I'll keep you guys aprised of what else happens.

Gotta get to work now, I was late coming in.  See you all later!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fitty!!  thanks so much for being there for me this past couple of months...I don't know what I would have done without you!!

congrats on this program...you have been working so hard!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so glad you popped on for a bit.  I have been missing you.  

You are so welcome honey.  I'm very happy for you and glad that you are moving on.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................now, let's talk about this 20 year old!!!!   

Seriously -- YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## WBM (Nov 2, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> I always behave.




Pounds schmounds. I know that you didn't want to include details or try to sell it, but I'm curious as to the benefits.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2006)

WB...go to:  www.georgedejohn.net.  You can get the basis of the program there.  If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask.

You're right pounds schmounds....but it is a nice bonus to the other great benefits you get from this program.  

let me know what you think.


----------



## WBM (Nov 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> let me know what you think.



Hmmm...well, I don't believe in detox at all. I'm skeptical of it's benefits for someone who has been eating clean for quite some time. That's not to say that it doesn't "work," though. 

Seems interesting, nonetheless. Are you going to do a final review sort of thing once you're done?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Yo yo Burns.


 
heh....definately a New Yorker...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I have been missing you.


um...so have the REST of us...but nooooo..u kept her all to yourself...at least there better be pics!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh....definately a New Yorker...



Yo, use got a fawkin' problem wid dat!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Yo, use got a fawkin' problem wid dat!?!?!


ah fohgeddaboudit!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Tam! Congrats on the new detox diet and how awesome you are doing at it! I'm so proud of you! Is this what you mailed me a few months ago? I'm interested in hearing more about it. I was looking into doing a detox soon. 

Congrats again! I'm sure you are looking super HOT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

speaking of supe hot...how's you, stranger! Tell us about you! Whatcha are doing, been doing? the good, the bad..(if any)
c'mon!
You still doing mortgages? What?
How's the dog?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2006)

#1 -- I'm keeping Billie all to myself, thank you very much!
#2 -- Hey Stacey...how are you honey!  Go to that website that I posted for WB and check it out.  I happen to think this is the best one.  There's no "drink lemonade w/ cayenne pepper in it for 11 days".....Uh.....YUCK!  No thank you.  This one is very well rounded and you get all the fruits and veggies that you want, plus you get the protein shakes.  I just think it's the best program and it really works.
#3 -- I'm down to 115 today.  I'm very excited that this program has been so wonderful.  I only have today and tomorrow left and all will be good.  SOOOOO, total -- I've lost 9 pounds.  I hope to lose more by the end of the week or at least by the time we film for the last time.
I will keep you guys posted to let you know what happens from here on out!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!  I did.  Big Bend was really beautiful!  I'll have some pics soon.


----------



## WBM (Nov 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> This one is very well rounded and you get all the fruits and veggies that you want, plus you get the protein shakes.  I just think it's the best program and it really works.


Well, that's darn interesting. Since I can't see the program, I just assumed. I take back what I said.  How's your hunger on it? I'm more curious now...

9 lbs in less than 3 weeks. Nice.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm never hungry.  Because you get to snack all day long if you want (because you get fruits and veggies only for the first 10 days) and trust me, I pretty much snack all day long! 

I think the program basis is listed somewhere in the first page or so.  

I feel great to and I know that there are other benefits that I can't see.  I'm sure my cholesterol has gone down again and I'm sure I'm much healthier.  I will have my cholesterol checked again probably next week.

Let's see.....what else can I tell you?????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2006)

you can tell us when we'll see the _new_ you


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

tell me about it, will we get piccys???

hows my fave texan hottie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey jellybean!!!!  Yes, pics will come soon!  Maybe at the end of this week.  I have a really busy week here.

I'm good, but how are you?  I saw your HIT and man, you still got it.

Don't worry about feeling fatter than you think you are.  It's probably just water retention.  Try to eat more veggies than normal and it should start to come off.  Try to limit the sugars.

Love you sweetie.  Call me later if you get a chance.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

on my way to work...was going to call you this past weekend and got "busy"   love you hon!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

9 pounds, AWESOME, keep it up Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Tam! Congrats on the 9 Pounds! This plan sounds awesome, with so many benefits. Maybe it may help my tummy/cramps better. Keep up the awesome work sweetie!!!!!

hi Burner! Wazzz up?! Nope not in Mortgage anymore. I'm actually working at LA Fitness part time (was full time for 3 months) but now I'm working at Wells Fargo, and at the gym at night.  Cody (my dog) is great!!!!! Thank you for asking.

Tam, keep up the awesome work!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2006)

Today is the last day -- Day 21
My final weight loss was 9 pounds.  I am going to continue on the program though, at least the eating and workout part of it at least for another week or so.  I do not know yet when the last filming is going to be.  Hopefully I'll lose another pound before then.
I plan to have my bloodwork done again hopefully this week.  That will let me know what has happened with my cholesterol.  I'm pretty confident that it has gone down again.  I will let you guys know.

So, let's see--what's my final weight and measurements:
Weight:  115
Chest:  35
Waist:  28
Hips:  35

I've lost and inch in my chest and my hips and two inches in my waist.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tammy, I am so proud of you!!  That's a lot of pounds and inches


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeppers....and hopefully I can lose another 10 pounds.  Will be hard during the holidays, but we'll see what happens.  I'd really like to at least lose another 5 or 6 pounds.

What's up with you today Ms. New Booty


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Stacey said:


> Hey Tam! Congrats on the 9 Pounds! This plan sounds awesome, with so many benefits. Maybe it may help my tummy/cramps better. Keep up the awesome work sweetie!!!!!
> 
> hi Burner! Wazzz up?! Nope not in Mortgage anymore. I'm actually working at LA Fitness part time (was full time for 3 months) but now I'm working at Wells Fargo, and at the gym at night.  Cody (my dog) is great!!!!! Thank you for asking.
> 
> Tam, keep up the awesome work!!!!!!!


that's great! I 'inherited' a cat...
Better be here more often!
Or..I'm gonna send Tam over with a web cam...and she is gona spank you on it....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

good day, Ms Tam!
I called u a couple times a couple days ago...you weren't at your desk...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Final #'s look Excellent my Friend!!! Keep at it, you'll go as far as you want to, I have faith in ya!!! 

By the way, I sent that package off to ya, sorry it took so long, I appreciate you being understanding!!! It has the CD's too, I liked them, liked them alot actually!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Arch!  I really like Joel Osteen.  I hope you liked it well enough to get it.  He really is awesome!   And the motivation alone is worth every cent.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2006)

Day after the program ends --
All is great.  This morning I'm at 114.8!!!  I can't believe how wonderful this program is.  Yes, the weight loss is a REALLY GREAT BONUS!  But I just feel so wonderful!  That program is amazing...ya heard me???  Amazing!!!  I just feel so healthy and so energized.


----------



## WBM (Nov 8, 2006)

And the weight is still falling off...

NICE!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Tammy.  Nice work.  And it's not just your doc I'm talking about!

Still got those scarves for me.  Sorry I haven't been around.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I do.  want to give me an address to mail them to?

Glad you're back...hope you're doing okay!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2006)

hi Tammy!  I cannot even tell you how proud I am! 

did you ever get my scarf done??  I want a black or gray one too if possible


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have your Burgandy one almost done and quit reading my mind....I got some gray yarn the other day and didn't know why...I just liked it....so now I'll start on a gray one for you too.  I can put some black on it as well!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey lady!
WAHOO! CONGRATS! 114? jeez...a stiff wind will blow you away!
heh...I can bench you with one hand....and...that would be FUN to prove..

How are things w/ you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fun to prove, easy to prove!!!!  Go Burner...it's your birthday!  

Today is all good.  I have not worked out yet, I came into work early because I have to go to the doctor later.  I plan to leave the doctor's office, go have my nails done and then go to the gym.

Right now I need to go get something to eat because I totally did not bring my shake with me today.   Be back in a bit.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 9, 2006)

114! Congrats honey!!!

Have a great friday!  

Hi Burner!~ Take care of the kitty you inherited!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Thats Awesome, Congrats Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## WBM (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey there. 

How'd the taping go?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Go Burner...it's your birthday!


not yet, but..<gulp> it's coming...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey WB....all is going well.  We did the follow up taping, but have not done the FINAL taping yet.  Not quite sure when we'll do that....but I have to keep on the diet and keep with the working out until then.

I did cheat on Saturday and had pizza and hot wings though.  But I was good and did not have beer!  LOL  I love to have a beer or two with wings and pizza...but I did not add in the extra calories.  I'm actually going to try to get some pics this week probably!  

Hope everyone is okay...bbl


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Pizza, hope you had some for me, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

been a lot better if somebody had answered her phone....been going thru Texan accent withdrawl...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya Fitty!

Good to see the program went well for you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all!  Sorry I've been MIA today.  It has been completely swamped here at work.  

I'm planning to go workout after work.  I did not go this morning -- I was cold, the bed was warm and I wanted to sleep in....so there!  :

Thought I would just check in, need to finish up so I can wrap up and go to the gym.

Later - hope everyone is doing great today.


----------



## WBM (Nov 15, 2006)

Such yummy food talk in here...

 

I hope you had a great workout yesterday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey all -- been kinda busy today too....what is the deal with this "working" stuff.  I just don't like it at all!!  

Diet has been pretty good today!  It is so flippin' cold here, I had some tortilla soup and a half of a sandwich.  I plan to go get some fruit in about an hour and then will probably go workout after work.  I am kinda enjoying working out after work, it helps relieve stress and makes me sleepier, but I DO NOT LIKE the multitudes of people that seem to come in the evenings.  It's hard to get on a treadmill or anything.  I will probably have to switch back to mornings.

Hope everyone is doing good today.

BBL


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2006)

Heya Fitty -

I feel your pain on the gym crowd.  I'm lucky that the lunch crowd (when I have time to go) is pretty thin.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, although it was cold and my bed was not-- I went ahead and got up and went in the the gym this morning!  Had a pretty good workout!

Ok Py, your turn to go at lunch then we'll be on the same schedule..... 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday so far.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wut up couSON?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

um...the phone...it rings..u pick up...and have conversations...at least that's how I understand how to use it...
I'm in BAD need of a hottie texan accent....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Ok Py, your turn to go at lunch then we'll be on the same schedule.....



Sure, the one day this week I don't go at lunch.....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty!!! Did you get that package yet???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Arch...yes, I got the package.  Was there supposed to be others?  That's just what I sent you...

Thanks!


----------



## WBM (Nov 20, 2006)

It's been pretty cold in Houston, too. So hard to get out of bed when it's nice and snuggly there.

Hope you've had a good Monday!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

hey Fitty!  sorry I missed your call the other day...have you been doing okay?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey Arch...yes, I got the package.  Was there supposed to be others?  That's just what I sent you...
> 
> Thanks!



Thats all i had, I put the cd's in there, please tell me you got it all!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, I got it all!  Thanks for sending my CD's back.  I thought everyone else was sending their 'prize packages' too???  

Oh well, for those of you asking what the heck we're talking about -- remember that little contest that ended up only being me and Billie???  Billie won and Arch sent me all of the stuff to be sent to Billie because I'm the only one with her address....(yes, I'm special)  So jellybean, I'll be sending you a box probably next week sweetheart.

I'm cooking a lot this week too and tryin to stick with my diet - not easy - but I am getting my workouts in and doing really well!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats all I had, no-one else sent anything, I'm sorry, now I feel bad!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't feel bad.....it's not your fault!

Just checkin'


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG...I didn't even know!  I am SO excited, you guys made my day!   I believe we were all winners, so this is just extra special, thanks so much


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2006)

hey lady!
Hows you?


----------



## Meijer (Nov 21, 2006)

*Wow New to Forum This is awsome*

Hey Fit

New to the forum. In fact your journal is the first thing I have read here and has me joining and wanting to read and learn more. 

I am interested in general fitness, 52 yr old male, reitred military, thus use to be in shape.

I am interested in your detox diet. My wife and I are trying to eat and live health and the diet sounds like a good place to start. 

Where could I find a copy of the diet and a begining exercise plan

Thanks

Meijer


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2006)

hey Meijer....I feel so special -- thank you!   You can find the information on the Detox/Weight Loss program at www.georgedejohn.net.

It really is a great program and I'm very blessed to have been a part of it.  

Take a look at the website and if you have any questions on it or need more information, please feel free to email me or PM me.  I think it's probably one of the best things you can do for yourself.  Not only is the weight loss a great bonus, but the other benefits far outweight the weight loss.  My cholesterol went down from 461 to 320.  My blood pressure was never high, but did go back to PERFECT!  I lost 1" off of my chest, 2" off my waist and 1 1/2" off my hips.  I'm still losing fat, but still keeping my muscle that I've gained.  I absolutely love the program and I think the fact that you get one-on-one support from George himself for the full 21 days.  Oh yes, this program is only 21 days -- anyone can do anything for 21 days!

Good luck.  As far as a beginner exercise program, definitely get your physician's ok before you start anything, but then start off by just moving.  I think too many sedentary people or those that just workout every 4 weeks (so to speak) think they have to start off by running a mile each day.  Just start moving...take a walk after lunch or after dinner or after your morning coffee and then come back and eat wisely.  I think starting off with a 30 minute walk on a treadmill (along with this program) is going to be just fine.  I'm sure you know all of this already....you're ex-military!!!!  

Check out that program and let me know if you have any questions...sorry I ranted on and on!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2006)

Forgot to tell you guys!!!  The filming that I told you guys about airs tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey lady!
I just wanted to give ya a good 'bump'!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure you've been wanting to use that line for some time, Burner...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

well...as a matter of fact.....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Fitty???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

is there a youtube link?
I wanna see my favorite texan hottie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 28, 2006)

Let me see if I can find it


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2006)

that would be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

got it! Will watch it tonight when I get home!
How's you?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey!  You not sharing that link with the rest of us?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

u must ask her....I did...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

I wanna see!  I wanna see!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay, okay!!!  Please close your eyes when they show me!  Just listen to the audio!!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK2oNIpV31g


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2006)

you look great Tammy! AND you got to shop with a hottie...always a bonus!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, he is quite the hottie isn't he??

Thanks B.  I still have work to do.


----------



## WBM (Nov 29, 2006)

WOOHOO! Checking tonigt because I can't see it at work.

What's up next for you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2006)

I actually saw George today and he is concerned that I'm not losing fat quick enough or losing enough.  He said with all of my workouts and my clean diet that I should be losing more -- I agree!  So, we'll see what's up next, I may be going on a new program soon.  

For right now, I'm just going to continue my diet an dcontinue my exercise program.  As long as I'm not GAINING, I think things will be okay.  I would really, really, really, like to lose the extra fatty fat around my lower belly.....why does it always stick there for women????

I'll let you all know.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2006)

amen on the lower belly fat...I have the same issues...

I'm thinking another comp. around Jan or Feb...what do you think?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds good to me!!!!  Let's say, New Year's Resolution???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

hey hottie!
Will look again tonight...was GOOOOOOD hearing that sweet voice of yours....

Oh..here's a song 4 you...in the spirit of Colorado and the fact that it snowed today:
*Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow

*

Oh the weather outside is frightful

But the fire is so delightful

And since we've no place to go

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


It doesn't show signsof stopping

And I've bought some corn for popping

The lights are turned way down low

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


When we finally kissgoodnight

How I'll hate going out in the storm!

But if you'll really hold me tight

All the way home I'll be warm


The fire is slowly dying

And, my dear, we're still goodbying

But as long as you love me so

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

*Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow

*

Oh the weather outside is frightful

But the fire is so delightful

And since we've no place to go

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


It doesn't show signsof stopping

And I've bought some corn for popping

The lights are turned way down low

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


When we finally kissgoodnight

How I'll hate going out in the storm!

But if you'll really hold me tight

All the way home I'll be warm


The fire is slowly dying

And, my dear, we're still goodbying

But as long as you love me so

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

*Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow*

*Oh the weather outside is frightful*
*But the fire is so delightful*
*And since we've no place to go*
*Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!*
*It doesn't show signsof stopping*
*And I've bought some corn for popping*
*The lights are turned way down low*
*Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!*
*When we finally kissgoodnight*
*How I'll hate going out in the storm!*
*But if you'll really hold me tight*
*All the way home I'll be warm*
*The fire is slowly dying*
*And, my dear, we're still goodbying*
*But as long as you love me so*
*Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!*


----------



## WBM (Nov 30, 2006)

Awwww guys. You can join the DS Resolution contest. Pretty sweet prizes, too!

Fit, I can't believe Steve didn't try to sell you on it already.   Ya'll gotta do it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2006)

Who?  Steve who?  What?  Send me the link


----------



## WBM (Nov 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Who?  Steve who?  What?



 

DS New Year's Challenge


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw the video!
AND! I must say...Tam is one the most beautiful people I know...her beauty on the outside is matched by the beauty inside, and I am proud to call her a friend.
(I just had to say that)

Hi Tam!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

..and I still don't think I can give up the coffee.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wait...what video?!? There's a Tam video? Where?

Hey Tammy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2006)

go back a page Roc...    by the way  

Burner, yes...you could give up the coffee!  I didn't think I could either...and besides, it's only 21 days!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I saw the video!
> AND! I must say...Tam is one the most beautiful people I know...her beauty on the outside is matched by the beauty inside, and I am proud to call her a friend.
> (I just had to say that)
> 
> Hi Tam!




You are so sweet!  Sorry I had to go so quickly yesterday while talking to you....someone came in and I needed to go.  We got to leave early yesterday too because it started icing and freezing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2006)

FYI
I will be starting a new program today.  Actually it's a clinical study.  I may start a new journal for it...not sure yet.

Will let you all know after I get back from my meeting today.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ..and I still don't think I can give up the coffee.....



If you thought this routine would work for you and you wanted to loose some weight, you could.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

That's awesome tammy!!! You were on TV! And you look great too, your so cute.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2006)

You're so sweet!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 2, 2006)

you gonna give us the details of the clinical trial??  I wanna be in one!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

Just saw the vid.  I think you looked GREAT!


----------



## WBM (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw the vid. Great stuff! I had no idea it was on a major news network. Go you!  

What's up with the new program? Yes...I'm nosey.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey girl.  Long time no talk.  I see all is good for you.  I haven't seen the video, may have to try and watch it at work on monday when I have high speed connection, but sounds like you did great.  Are you still knitting or have you not had time with the holidays and everything else?  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> If you thought this routine would work for you and you wanted to loose some weight, you could.


stop using logic and reason with my need/cravings/dependency of caffeine, sir!


----------



## Meijer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello,

I was able to see the clip of your TV appearence Saturday. WOW it is great! And, you look wonderful. From what i have read thus far it has also help improve the your over all health and outlook. 

Great the it has worked so well for you.

Who or what are the details about the "contest"? IT is something a 52 yr old guy could use tomotivate himself and be kept accountable.

Thanks, Keep up the great work :Meijer


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Hey girl.  Long time no talk.  I see all is good for you.  I haven't seen the video, may have to try and watch it at work on monday when I have high speed connection, but sounds like you did great.  Are you still knitting or have you not had time with the holidays and everything else?  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.




Dev, it has been busy, but I haven't forgotten about you.  I am actually mailing your scarves tomorrow.  I had to finish my nephew's blanket and I just finished your last scarf, so I'm mailing those tomorrow....sorry for the delay, thank you so much for the work!  I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Starting a new journal -- go see my new journal entitled:
"Why the hell am I doing this before the holiday?"


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2006)

are there pics in it??


----------



## Meijer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey

All right!!! 

Another Thred for you to keep up with and for me to read!!!!

Sounds  intersting hope it works out. This hole detox makes sence to more i read about it.

I take it since our in the clinical trials, you are not paying to the supplements, WOW that is awsome.
Meijer


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> are there pics in it??


I like where your head is, sir....let's go with this!
Or now..she's upped the anty to...video!


----------

